# Mario Kart DS Tournament Discussion Thread



## Foie (Jul 21, 2007)

Please make any questions, comments, suggestions, or concerns about my Mario Kart DS Tournament in this thread.

Link to sign-up thread:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55819

The IRC channel for this tournament will be #MKDS_Tournament on IRCHighway

EDIT:  There seems to be some confusion about this tournament.  Snaking is allowed in this tournament.  Hope this clears some things up.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 21, 2007)

snaking?


----------



## Foie (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah.  But I may do another tournament later without snaking.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 21, 2007)

Its impossible to do an acurate non snaking tournament. You can either have a tourny with MT's, or without... you cant have a bit of both. For example, in a non-snaking match, who can say how many MT's your alloud to use? in F8C, coming out of the first corner, who can say exatly where your last MT can be before your on that straight way where its considered 'snaking'. or when it comes to the striaght, and instead of MTing left, right, left, right, and you just repetativly let rip right facing MT's on the straight section the whole time? That is not considered snaking, but for some it would seem against the rules still. What im saying is, unless you say 'you can only do a certain number of MT's per lap' or 'no MT's at all' a non snaking match would be incredibly inacurate. Having a snaking match is a great idea, it solves everything, and your alloud to do whatever the hell you want. and its more fast and fun... the only problem is all the snaker haters wouldnt enter, because they know they dont stand a chance. So good luck on getting 30 -50 people that you wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd sign up, but It wouldnt be any fun without any solid competition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the tourny!!!


----------



## Foie (Jul 22, 2007)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Jul 20 2007 said:


> Its impossible to do an acurate non snaking tournament. You can either have a tourny with MT's, or without... you cant have a bit of both. For example, in a non-snaking match, who can say how many MT's your alloud to use? in F8C, coming out of the first corner, who can say exatly where your last MT can be before your on that straight way where its considered 'snaking'. or when it comes to the striaght, and instead of MTing left, right, left, right, and you just repetativly let rip right facing MT's on the straight section the whole time? That is not considered snaking, but for some it would seem against the rules still. What im saying is, unless you say 'you can only do a certain number of MT's per lap' or 'no MT's at all' a non snaking match would be incredibly inacurate. Having a snaking match is a great idea, it solves everything, and your alloud to do whatever the hell you want. and its more fast and fun... the only problem is all the snaker haters wouldnt enter, because they know they dont stand a chance. So good luck on getting 30 -50 people that you wanted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure that you don't want to play?  I myself am pretty good, and I'll probably invite some other talented people.  We need all the players we can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and would you like to race sometime?  I'm just curious to see how good you are


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 23, 2007)

there is snaking (thats the only chance for me winning xD) but just to make this clear, no hacking right? and if you play on an R4 DS no AR codes on.. just to make sure =D


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, I cant snake for sh*t, but I had the game for a pretty long time now, and I'm pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna train on my snaking though, I really would like to win something


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Jul 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jul 23 2007 said:


> there is snaking (thats the only chance for me winning xD) but just to make this clear, no hacking right? and if you play on an R4 DS no AR codes on.. just to make sure =D




shh be quiet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh can u make it on a weekend? cause i have band camp on august :


----------



## Foie (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(L_o_N_e_R @ Jul 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jul 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > there is snaking (thats the only chance for me winning xD) but just to make this clear, no hacking right? and if you play on an R4 DS no AR codes on.. just to make sure =D
> ...



Yeah sure, It will probably be on a Saturday.  And of course any sort of hacking/cheating will be strictly prohibited.  I want the winners of this tournament to win by skill, not whoever can find the best AR codes online.


----------



## OSW (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm interested, but some questions.

how will results be recorded?

no snaking is fine, but can you still use skid turns (slide without powerup)?

Oh, and is it US only or will you ship to other countries?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> I'm interested, but some questions.
> 
> how will results be recorded?
> 
> ...



No snaking?
Is snaking not allowed?
That would be great for me


----------



## OSW (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats what I thought i read on the other topic. maybe it ahs been changed because of suggestions in this topic... i don't know. i don't mind either way.


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 25, 2007)

on this topic there IS snaking.. READ!


----------



## Foie (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, snaking will be allowed.  And results will be recorded by posts in a special topic made for them.  One person from each round will post the results of the match in the topic.  And if the poster is lying, then the other participants will post the real ones.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 25, 2007)

May the best snaker win !!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> May the best snaker win !!!!!




Oh damn, I better get training


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(filozof @ Jul 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > May the best snaker win !!!!!
> ...



lol, hey, want to train with me anytime? i need training to, and it would just be better to train wi-fi, i guess..


----------



## Satangel (Jul 26, 2007)

Sure, I'll add your friendcode.
Here's mine:

Name: Satangel
Friendcode: 309326 673413

I'll sent a PM to you, for a time


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 31, 2007)

i just updated the wiki ,so when is the official date? i need to know, cause i'm kinda busy on the weekends, saturday i guess is okay.. but i can't have it in the morning, afternoons please? Pacific time by the way


----------



## Satangel (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, I'm training every day, at least one hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I still suck at snaking, mainly because I get such a pain in my fingers if I do it...

Any tips for that ?


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 31, 2007)

ya i think everyone gets a pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but its for the wiikey! lol, kk, im updating the wiki again, more players -__- oh and how many people are going to be in the tournament, and.. how is this going to work?


----------



## Foie (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help with the WiKi, I really appreciate it.  And once we get a decent number of participants, I am going to set an official date for the tournament.  Then I will create a bracket of some sort and let the people know when they are going to race via a PM.  We need a lot more participants though, so please tell everyone!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Thanks for the help with the WiKi, I really appreciate it.Â And once we get a decent number of participants, I am going to set an official date for the tournament.Â Then I will create a bracket of some sort and let the people know when they are going to race via a PM.Â We need a lot more participants though, so please tell everyone!




Can you make it before September? Because September i start school... thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, and i'll put and ad and link on my sig, like yours so, ya


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help with the WiKi, I really appreciate it.  And once we get a decent number of participants, I am going to set an official date for the tournament.  Then I will create a bracket of some sort and let the people know when they are going to race via a PM.  We need a lot more participants though, so please tell everyone!
> ...



Yeah, it must be before September, else there's a big chance I cant participate.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 4, 2007)

Any time before August 21st I can't play, I'm going to THE MIDDLE OF NOWHERE until then (no internets or anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I used to be quite good but I haven't played in ages... I guess I'll have a lot of time doing nothing in the middle of nowhere to practice eh?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you dont have to train


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 5, 2007)

lol, yups


----------



## paOol (Aug 5, 2007)

what maps will be allowed / banned?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE(paOol @ Aug 5 2007 said:


> what maps will be allowed / banned?



the regular courses.. but no hacked courses =/


----------



## Foie (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been thinking that the tournament should probably be held during the weekend of the 25th.  This isn't final though.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> on this topic there IS snaking.. READ!



Oh well guess I'll skip this tournament.


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 6, 2007)

Question, when will it start?


----------



## Foie (Aug 6, 2007)

The is no official date yet, but it will likely be on the weekend of the 25th (August)


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 7, 2007)

I asked this on the registration forum, but it can't hurt to ask again, can it?

Anyways, here are my questions.

How long do you expect the tourney to last?(assume that the max amount of people are participating)

Are there any places to buy the Nintendo band?I know it was a limited time offer, but are there still any places that sell them?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 7, 2007)

lol, i dont really know


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 7, 2007)

how are going to contract each other?

Like do we use MSN or something?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 7, 2007)

we were normally using AIM.. but, idk what happened -__-


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 8, 2007)

how about we use Xfire or something or MSN? since everybody has it


----------



## Foie (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, the problem with instant messaging is that everybody has something different...  What instant messaging software is the most popular?  We could force the participants to get an account if necessary.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

well, in US its AIM, in UK mainly MSN

but AIM has group chats so thats REALLY helpful..


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 10, 2007)

canadian uses MSN...im gotta make a thread saying which one is used more..brb


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2007)

I only have MSN, no AIM or other talk programs.


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 10, 2007)

Australia its msn mostly


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> well, in US its AIM, in UK mainly MSN
> 
> but AIM has group chats so thats REALLY helpful..


MSN has group chats too... I personally have MSN, Skype and Xfire but I'm not entering this competition.

- Sam


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 10, 2007)

What about irc?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

i cant get into the IRC for some reason


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 10, 2007)

isn't that because you have to download a program first?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

oh................


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 10, 2007)

I got my irc program at http://www.mirc.com/


----------



## Foie (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about IRC.  That could easily work.  We should probably do that.  And as for how long the tournament will last, it will really depend on the amount of people and their availability.  The first round will happen on Friday and Saturday, so everybody will have a chance to get in on the first round within that time period.  I could use some help organizing the participants in Europe and the other side of the world, because it will be night time here.  The next rounds will not take nearly as long, because there will fewer opponents.  I am thinking that we will be done by Monday or Tuesday if all goes well.

As for the format, I think we should do it on a point based system.  For example, in each round, you have to get at least 15 points or so in order to advance.  Or just the people in first and second place advance.  That way, if there is a close match, the people who got close will not automatically get disqualified.  

As for tracks, I (and maybe others) will be selecting the track list for each round.  I will choose carefully, selecting tracks that will create a mix of difficulty.  I will do this so that figure 8 circuit isn't chosen every time.

BTW, I had a dream about this competition last night.  I lost in the first round  :'(


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about IRC.Â That could easily work.Â We should probably do that.Â And as for how long the tournament will last, it will really depend on the amount of people and their availability.Â The first round will happen on Friday and Saturday, so everybody will have a chance to get in on the first round within that time period.Â I could use some help organizing the participants in Europe and the other side of the world, because it will be night time here.Â The next rounds will not take nearly as long, because there will fewer opponents.Â I am thinking that we will be done by Monday or Tuesday if all goes well.
> 
> As for the format, I think we should do it on a point based system.Â For example, in each round, you have to get at least 15 points or so in order to advance.Â Or just the people in first and second place advance.Â That way, if there is a close match, the people who got close will not automatically get disqualified.Â
> 
> ...



yam the IRC does seem to be the best, except people just have to download something, not to hard.. and maybe if the mods are nice, they can create a special room for the tournament, only the people who signed up can get it, hopefully the mods are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you just need enough points to advance to the next round? or the person who wins the race, i like that idea of points, although, what will the points be based on?


----------



## Foie (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, when racing, you get points depending on your place  (I made a mistake by saying 15 points to advance) it goes like this (in a three or four player match):

1st place: 10 points
2nd place: 7 points
3rd place: 4 points
4th place: 1 points

And of course, there a four races, so you could have a max of 40 points.

So in reality, you would need something like 28 points in order to advance to the next round.  

BTW, I just got my DS back, and I need to practice some more.  I got second place  :'(   Except three of the four races were in Delfino square, so I can see why he chose it every time.  That is why we will have pre-determined tracks for each round.


----------



## OSW (Aug 11, 2007)

1. IRC channel sounds good.
2. if we want to reduce the effect of snaking we could pcik courses in which it is harder to snake effectively?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> Well, when racing, you get points depending on your placeÂ (I made a mistake by saying 15 points to advance) it goes like this (in a three or four player match):
> 
> 1st place: 10 points
> 2nd place: 7 points
> ...



what if you make it just like 21 points to advance, 28 seams a little harsh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, the IRC seams great


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a deadline for when registration is over, because on the day before that, someone should post a topic in the user submitted news telling that it is the last day to register for the tournament. This way everyone will be able to see it, and hopefully, a few more people will enter some last minuet registrations.

As for IRC, what should the channel be?


----------



## Foie (Aug 12, 2007)

I am actually leaning on making the matches different.  There will be 3 racers, and one referee.  The referee will just sit there and make sure everything goes smooth, as well as take the results at the end.  The winner of the match will be the only one to advance.  If there is a two-way tie, then they will both advance.  If there is a three-way (which I'm not sure is even possible) then the match will be re-played.

How does this sound?

Oh, and for IRC it will be in #MKDS_Tournament on EFnet *IRCHighway*

Due to issues with hosting the channel, I have selected a different server.


EDIT:

Actually, this method seems too complicated.  I am probably going to go with the previous point method.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, eliminating 2/3 of the competition on the first round! I had an idea though. How about everyone chooses the course that they do best at and competes in it for the first round. That way, everyone who excels specifically at one course won't win as easily because he will be facing people who also excel at that course. As for those who choose a course that either already has to many/little people, I'm not sure what to do with them, but hey, this is only an idea. It doesn't have to be used, and it can easily be used to be based off for something else.(did that make sense, because it didn't to me...)


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 13, 2007)

ill sign up

user: Hashi

fc: 378061 174476

as long as it starts ways before school, im good


----------



## Foie (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it would work best to just carefully select a variety of tracks with a range of difficulty.  I'll select the courses for the first round, and I'll appoint others to select courses for the next rounds.  This way, it's less complicated, yet still requires skill.  We don't want to be racing on duplicate courses in the same match.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

oshit, did I miss sign-ups?

If not, sign me up, I'll post my infos once I get a chance to flip open my DS.


----------



## Foie (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope.  You didn't miss it.  Sign-ups will end shortly before the first round begins.  Which is in a little bit less than two weeks.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 17, 2007)

SUBSRIBED!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 17, 2007)

?o.O? huh ^


----------



## soulchild (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> I am actually leaning on making the matches different.Â There will be 3 racers, and one referee.Â The referee will just sit there and make sure everything goes smooth, as well as take the results at the end.Â The winner of the match will be the only one to advance.Â If there is a two-way tie, then they will both advance.Â If there is a three-way (which I'm not sure is even possible) then the match will be re-played.
> 
> How does this sound?
> 
> ...


So what is the official method then? How are you gonna choose the referee? 

I'm ok with no hack or cheat (never used it), but how are you gonna see if someone is cheating or not?

Since there are participants from all around the world, what time are we gonna meet in IRC?
Isn't it better to start the first two rounds by regrouping people from the same continent? It would be easier to set the time of the match.

anyway, thanks for doing this. That's a great idea! can't wait to participate.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 22, 2007)

hey guys do me a favor and remove me from the list plz...

im not avalable on that day


----------



## Foie (Aug 22, 2007)

You're not available on either Friday OR Saturday?  Round 1 will be on both days.


----------



## Foie (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(soulchild @ Aug 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually leaning on making the matches different.Â There will be 3 racers, and one referee.Â The referee will just sit there and make sure everything goes smooth, as well as take the results at the end.Â The winner of the match will be the only one to advance.Â If there is a two-way tie, then they will both advance.Â If there is a three-way (which I'm not sure is even possible) then the match will be re-played.
> ...



There will be no referee.  The person in either 3rd or 4th place will post the results in a topic.  If they are lying, then the other participants will point it out.  I have decided that it will go quicker and easier this way.

As far as I know, there is no cheating on WiFi.  If there is, it will likely be something like unlimited blue shells/bullet bills or something.  It will be very easy to tell if the person is cheating or not.  And once again, after the match, the cheater will get disqualified when the others tell on him in the topic, and the people in 2nd and 3rd place will advance.  

To be completely honest, I am not 100% sure how this is going to work.  I was thinking about making it on a self-organizing manner, where the participants will organize themselves into groups of four and play when they are available.  If you fail to show up within the two day period to play, you will be disqualified.  However, that idea would also work, but it makes it inconvenient for some of the participants.  And with a tournament consisting of about 40 people, you want as many to participate as possible.


On another note, if anyone would be willing to organize the Wiki alphabetically, that would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 23, 2007)

So do i have to add everyone thats participating in the mario kart friend list


----------



## Foie (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope, jsut the people who you are racing.


----------



## Foie (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to whoever it was that alphabetized the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's much appreciated.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Aug 23 2007 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to whoever it was that alphabetized the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh, i did a little of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know who finished it though..


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't get mirc to work can anyone explain how to do it or link to a guide?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> I got my irc program at http://www.mirc.com/



you need to get that program, if you dont have it.. the go to the wiki and on the side it says, IRC, then click, click.. thats one way, i do it, OH and you have to type "#GBAtemp" somewhere... hope that helped


----------



## azn_225 (Aug 24, 2007)

time it starts??? for canada pacific time


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 24, 2007)

hey how come this has gone dead or something no one is on the irc channel and theres been no news of when it starts


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 24, 2007)

its on this page http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=Ga...MKDS_Tournament


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Foie (Aug 24, 2007)

Nope, it hasn't gone dead.  The tournament will start in about 8 hours. (When I wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Aug 24, 2007)

ya *hums the mazda commercial* zoom zoom zoom ya zoom zoom zoom zoom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Otay i'll be ready in 8 hours


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 24, 2007)

i cant participate cause i have to go to sleep when the tournament is on

sorry to who i'm racing


----------



## recover (Aug 24, 2007)

I bet that can be solved, I think the tournament will go on pretty much 24-hours so you can race depending on your timezone, I think Gamerman can clarify this...
Anyhow guys, start populating the IRC, I'm all alone in here


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## OSW (Aug 25, 2007)

aww, i got beat haha.


by mewgia and rhyguy.

mewgia is an ultra snaker. beware!


----------



## rhyguy (Aug 25, 2007)

i came second

beat osw and fredy


----------



## alfnim220 (Aug 25, 2007)

yep i came in 4th but it was fun


----------

